

Programming language expert != programming expert - jawns
http://shaungallagher.svbtle.com/programming-language-expert-programming-expert

======
pcvarmint
The title is backwards (or has side effects). I was about to shudder when I
saw the HN title!!!

Programming language expert != programming expert.

~~~
randallsquared
I was excited because I thought I was going to read a novel argument, but no,
it's the same opinion everyone else holds. :)

~~~
Jun8
I frequently find that the value I get from HN is from comments, rather than
the actual posts.

------
Jun8
So William Safire != James Joyce.

There's some truth to this idea but it's much weaker in the proglang domain, I
think. The problem is that, unlike innate faculties like natural language, in
formalized systems like math, proglang proficiency _is_ highly correlated with
being creative. The Faulkner-Hemingway example doesn't quite work in math
(Leaving aside exceptional prodigies like Ramanujan).

As a side thought, can I add that I abasolutely detest Hemingway's bombastic,
macho personality. His interaction with Fitzgerald was famously appalling,
quite different from the Woody Allen's nostalgic characterization.

------
clubhi
I love the comment about RGB to grayscale... I don't have any experience in
this type of work but it was pretty obvious to me that you can't divide by 3.
That would mean it doesn't matter what value you give each color...Red would
be the same as Green and Blue... Who would ever think this?

~~~
yaur
What he really means is take an average R=B=G=((R+B+G)/3), when you really
need to convert it to YUV and use only the Y channel.

